# VooPoo Drag 157W TC Mod



## ddk1979 (19/5/17)

I haven't taken any pics yet, so I'm just going to post a few pics from the net .

So, without further ado, let's start with shipping of the item.
The tracking indicated it as pre-advised on the morning of 13 May 2017 when I was sent the tracking info, and was delivered to my door on 16 May 2017 - total of 3 days for delivery via DHL Express (really wonderful to get an international parcel so fast - thank you very much for this @Heaven Gifts ).






As for the mod itself, I first need to say that I currently use an iStick in wattage mode, so this mod is almost "too much" for me atm.

PROS:

1. The mod feels VERY solid in the hand (a little bit heavy for me personally since I am used to an iStick).
2. Seems like it is made from quality materials and not from recycled scrap and you could easily use it as your ADV without worrying that it's going to break or scratch (but do so at your own risk), although the carbon fiber "sticker" could do so, but it seems to be laminated - mine is the red/black carbon fiber but it also comes in black/white.






3. The buttons feel solid and nicely clicky, with no rattle.
4. The magnets on the mod and battery door feel so strong they could probably pick up a bus, so no rattle on the battery door whatsoever.
EDIT: The battery cover fits inside the frame of the mod without play.
5. The inside of the battery compartment did not have the nice red-black stickers indicating how the batteries should be inserted, but it does show a '+' and '- ' sign in the plastic battery housing.





6. The screen is fantastic - big, clear and easily visible (even outdoors). You can adjust brightness, edit the logo to whatever you want, etc.. I did go into the software to remove the "VOOPOO" (what a horrible name for a company) logo and replaced it with my name instead, but "DRAG" still comes up thereafter.





7. You can adjust temperature curves, power curves, TCR's, etc., etc., (most of which I will most probably never use, but I'm sure the more experienced vaper/vaping enthusiast would enjoy the hell out of playing with all the settings).
8. Response when pressing the fire button feels immediate (as advertised), although I do not have the equipment to test it.

_*EDIT:
The main selling point of this mod is its' Gene chip which is manufactured by the US based GENE company.
The chip is said to be faster than an a DNA, firing at around 20-30 milliseconds.
"As to the after-sales service, Gene guarantees all clients one-year warranty for mainboards for free, and lifetime warranty for maintenance and repair."*_

CONS:
1. Although the mod is 24mm, it can only fit tanks up to 23mm without the appearance of overhang because of its beveled edges.
2. The mod feels too 'boxy' for my small hands.
3. The aesthetics could have been better
- the battery door cover (with DRAG on it) is bland - i would have preferred a carbon fiber finish here as well.
- it could have been polished to a better sheen


Overall, I think that many people will enjoy this mod with all of its upgradable and adjustable features and functions. I've been 'playing' around with it and it's growing on me day by day.
Thank you very much @Heaven Gifts !!!

Check out P Bursado's review on youtube.
NB. My mod does not have the battery door rattle mentioned - it is completely solid without any rattle whatsoever.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/5/17)

The name, VooPoo, already puts my off the device

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/5/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> The name, VooPoo, already puts my off the device




Totally agree @SmokeyJoe .
What a horrendous name, but I won it in a competition and it's performing really well.

.


----------



## shabbar (19/5/17)

Seems like a good mod to have a drag on while pooing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## kev mac (19/5/17)

ddk1979 said:


> I haven't taken any pics yet, so I'm just going to post a few pics from the net (@Rob Fisher / @Silver - please advise regarding pics).
> 
> If you want to see a more in-depth and detailed review of this mod, check out P Bursado's and AmbitionZ VapeR's reviews.
> NB. My mod does not have the battery door rattle mentioned - it is completely solid without any rattle whatsoever.
> ...


I have had mine about 3 weeks now and I'm totally impressed.This well built feature packed mod for under fifty dollars is definitely bang for the buck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (19/5/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> The name, VooPoo, already puts my off the device


Don't be put off by it's foolish name,it will be your loss as this delivers all it claims and is built like a tank.Almost a DNA device for less than $50.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/5/17)

The main selling point about this mod is actually the Gene chip (manufactured by the US based GENE chip company).
I have edited the OP to include this.

.


----------



## kev mac (21/5/17)

ddk1979 said:


> The main selling point about this mod is actually the Gene chip (manufactured by the US based GENE chip company).
> I have edited the OP to include this.
> 
> .


I might add that the Gene Chip is an updated version of the one used in the more expensive Woody Vapes mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (21/5/17)

Congrats on the win and write up @ddk1979, was hoping to get some good news in my inbox but alas it was not meant to be. Enjoy the mod because it really does look like a fine piece of equipment.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/17)

Raindance said:


> Congrats on the win and write up @ddk1979, was hoping to get some good news in my inbox but alas it was not meant to be. Enjoy the mod because it really does look like a fine piece of equipment.
> 
> Regards




Thanks @Raindance .
Winning is a nice feeling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/5/17)

Thanks for taking the time to review this @ddk1979 !

I must say it never really appealed to me for whatever reason, but I really do like the big and simple display on the screen there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (26/5/17)

I cant wait to get mine

I wonder when a firmware update will push the device to 200w
Without taking away touch of the current functionality 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/5/17)

The only problem with this one (for me) is that there is a overhang on 24/25mm tanks because of the chamfered edges.
As all my tanks are basically 24/25, I chose not to take this baby...


----------



## Mark121m (26/5/17)

I dont think its that much of a deal breaker for me


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/5/17)

This is what I mean:


----------



## Mark121m (26/5/17)

Im still cool with that


----------



## RainstormZA (29/6/18)

@ddk1979 how is this mod going for you now? 

I'm tempted to get one with the resin panels to replace the Smoant Cylon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @ddk1979 how is this mod going for you now?
> 
> I'm tempted to get one with the resin panels to replace the Smoant Cylon.


It's a great mod but poor paint job. I used it with a silicone sleeve still it loses colour. I hope the new ones have better paint quality.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> It's a great mod but poor paint job. I used it with a silicone sleeve still it loses colour. I hope the new ones have better paint quality.



Am looking at these - https://www.vapeking.co.za/voopoo-drag-157w-tc-box-mod.html?rid




I like the turquoise one


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Am looking at these - https://www.vapeking.co.za/voopoo-drag-157w-tc-box-mod.html?rid
> 
> View attachment 137015
> 
> ...


I had the blue resin one. The resin is awesome but the black paint comes off easily. If u can ignore this problem, it's a great mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I had the blue resin one. The resin is awesome but the black paint comes off easily. If u can ignore this problem, it's a great mod.


That sucks. Maybe I should go for a silver one - the gold and jade does look really nice, though I don't have an RDA or rta to match it. I'm getting the Pirate rda soon ish and you know I'm waiting for the Stagevape Venus rda as well - silver with blue tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @ddk1979 how is this mod going for you now?
> 
> I'm tempted to get one with the resin panels to replace the Smoant Cylon.




@RainstormZA , I have had no problems at all. I have the silver one and no paint issues.
Generally I don't like painted mods because the paint WILL wear off/fade with time due to everyday use (some sooner than others) .

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

